# Hilfe! kein FTP-Zugang mit Heimnetz mehr



## bodhi73 (7. April 2005)

Ich hab ein verrüktes Problem.
Seit fast einem Jahr hab ich Webspace bei Evanzo. Bisher hatte ich nie Probleme, Dateien per FTP-Upload in den Webspace zu transferieren.
Seit kurzem hat mein Vater ebenfalls einen PC und er geht über meinen DSL-Zugang ins Netz. Alles läuft reibungslos, nur finden CuteFTP, WS_Ftp, der Internet Explorer oder das XP eigene FTP-Programm den Server nicht mehr.
Entferne ich die Netzfreigabe ist alles wieder super. Nur jedesmal erst trennen, dann die Freigabe entfernen und dann wieder online gehen nur um ein paar Dateien "upzuloaden" ist extrem nervig und störend. Nicht zu vergessen alles danach wieder rückgängig zu machen.
Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen kann?

Gruß Bodhi73

PS: fast vergessen - die Windows Firewall ist bei mir aus (ich nutze Norton Internet Security) und mein Vater geht über meinen PC ins Netz (also ohne externem Router).


----------

